

Toppcloud: a utility for deploying Python applications to cloud servers - uggedal
http://bitbucket.org/ianb/toppcloud/src/

======
kashif
Ian Bicking does useful things all the time - that impresses me.

~~~
harper
he is also a really nice guy.

~~~
ianb
well thank you

~~~
harper
anytime ;)

